# HELP MY MOD DESIGN WIN THE SIGELEI MOD DESIGN COMPETITION



## Net101 (8/3/17)

HEY GUYS 

RECENTLY I ENTERED THE SIGELEI DESIGN A MOD COMPETITION
BOTH MY DESIGNS HAVE MADE IT TO THE TOP 100

I NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET 
COULD EVERYONE WHO HAS INSTAGRAM PLEASE LIKE THIS IMAGE IN THIS LINK TO MAKE MY DESIGN WIN??? 
LETS SHOW THE WORLD THAT SOUTH AFRICA'S VAPEGAME IS STRONG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/3/17)

@Net101 saw ur post on chat. Post link of ur entry

Team ecigssa net101 is in the next round 100 and needs votes if u feel it's good... I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Net101 (8/3/17)

Awesome! Thank you!



Here are the specs 

1 - 3 different color lights (blue,red,green) for different user settings
2 - button to set different user settings
3 - TC/VW control scroll (like ipod volume control)
4 - lock button for TC/VW scroll
5 - air vents for batteries and device
6 - fire button and on/off button
7 - display screen
8 - mode button and stealth mode (easy one click for stealth and 3 seconds for mode)

using an omni chip for ultimate user satisfaction
160w output capability
2 x 18650 (removable)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (8/3/17)

Liked.
I'm guessing that's what you need, right?


----------



## Net101 (8/3/17)

Thank you! 

As many likes as I possibly can get!


----------



## Ashley A (8/3/17)

Net101 said:


> hey guys
> Is anyone aware of the design your own mod competition sigelei is hosting?
> 
> If so has anyone entered?


I already won this competition. Mod will be released next month


----------



## Net101 (8/3/17)

Ashley A said:


> I already won this competition. Mod will be released next month


lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (8/3/17)

We really have some great mod designers and builders here. 
@Net101, if you don't win, maybe @Polar can 3D print it and build it for us


----------



## Net101 (8/3/17)

@spiv that sounds great!


----------



## Net101 (8/3/17)

help me win
please like/vote for my design on instagram

if i win i will be giving away 18 of the final product by having a lucky draw
(when the mod has been manufactured)
if you have liked my design please message me with your instagram name


----------



## Quakes (8/3/17)

Liked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (8/3/17)

liked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Net101 (8/3/17)

Crittilian23 said:


> liked


whats your instagram name?


----------



## Crittilian23 (8/3/17)

Net101 said:


> whats your instagram name?


andrewfoulkes20


----------



## Net101 (8/3/17)

Net101 said:


> whats your instagram name?


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Pindyman (9/3/17)

am I the only person that does not see the link or pic???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)




----------



## craigb (9/3/17)

x 2 from us


----------



## spiv (9/3/17)

I know Instagram for me is blocked at work so it doesn't show. 
Check on your phone on 3G maybe? It works on my phone (Chrome on Android on 3G)


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)

craigb said:


> x 2 from us


Thank you!


----------



## Vinay (9/3/17)

@Net101 . Liked your post. Wishing you best of luck for the comp!


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)

Vinay said:


> @Net101 . Liked your post. Wishing you best of luck for the comp!


Thank you!


----------



## Slash_DJ (9/3/17)

Something like this?


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)

Dude that's awesome!


Slash_DJ said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 87725

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)

anyone else???
need all the help i can get guys!


----------



## z3r0 (9/3/17)

Net101 said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> RECENTLY I ENTERED THE SIGELEI DESIGN A MOD COMPETITION
> BOTH MY DESIGNS HAVE MADE IT TO THE TOP 100
> ...



Liked your post. Good luck with the competition!!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## z3r0 (9/3/17)

z3r0 said:


> Liked your post. Good luck with the competition!!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


IG: GundamEvol 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)

z3r0 said:


> IG: GundamEvol
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (9/3/17)

liked anneries83


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)

Anneries said:


> liked anneries83


thank you!


----------



## Vinay (9/3/17)

Instagram- Vinnysvapes6


Vinay said:


> @Net101 . Liked your post. Wishing you best of luck for the comp!


----------



## Jus_Joos (9/3/17)

Liked!


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Liked!


thank you! yout IG?


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)

Vinay said:


> Instagram- Vinnysvapes6


thank you!


----------



## Jus_Joos (9/3/17)

thesage_one


----------



## Net101 (9/3/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> thesage_one


got it!


----------



## Net101 (10/3/17)




----------



## wiesbang (10/3/17)

Liked

charne86


----------



## Net101 (10/3/17)

wiesbang said:


> Liked
> 
> charne86


Thank you!


----------



## Net101 (12/3/17)




----------

